# Sig Request?



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I really dont have any credits to offer, but I will rep anyone and once I get more credits pay whoever can make me a sig including my favorite fighters: *Andrei Arlovski, Forrest Griffin, Dan Henderson, Nick Diaz, BJ Penn.*

The only reason I ask is because I know some of you enjoy doing this whether you get credits or not, so I thought I would ask? :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll whip one up later/tommorow!(free, no credits plz) You want all the fighters included in the sig? Or is it a 'pick one from the list'? 

Any text you want on there?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Depending on how sexy Kryonicle's comes out, I'll try and fit all those guys into a sig. :thumb02:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Only did a Forrest Sig! Will leave multiple stock/renders to other people (not a fan of working with more that one main focal point, my BJ sig excluded  )










And an av if you decide to use


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

sweeeeeeeeeeet thx guys:thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice Forrest sig, I like it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No problems!  Cheers MC.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> No problems!  Cheers MC.


Hey, if you're just gonna do a one fighter sig, could you possibly do a Hendo sig of him Knocking out Bisping? Or Maybe an Arlovski sig of him beatin Sylvia's ass? Something like that? I love Forrest but he seems to be everyone noob to UFC's favorite fighter. (other than Brock):laugh:


----------

